# Can my fursona be a different gender than your own?



## Atomic_Redhead (Dec 3, 2017)

Forgive me if this a stupid question, I am still new to the furry community. Do people have fursonas that are different from their own? I am a straight female but I really feel like my fursona would be a male dog. I like the look of the guy dogs better than the girl dogs. Thoughts? Again sorry if this is a weird question, I am still new to all of this!


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 3, 2017)

Not a stupid question at all. Your fursona can be _anything_ you want it to be. Different gender? No problem!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Completely fair game. Do as you see fit.


----------



## Atomic_Redhead (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Atomic_Redhead said:


> Thanks guys



No problem, just have fun


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 3, 2017)

Sure you can even have it as an Apache Attack Helicopter


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 3, 2017)

^^ Holy spit i want to see the art for _that _


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 3, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^ Holy spit i want to see the art for _that _



No you don't, I accidentally found that already lol.  Very NSFW lol


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah, anything you can think of, no matter how ridiculous.


----------



## TritheDoge (Dec 3, 2017)

Your fursona is your fursona you can make a different species your fursona can be a different gender too,nobody I know here will judge you


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 3, 2017)

Basically what everyone else already said, just have fun with it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 3, 2017)

You can also be an "asexual narcissistic hermaphrodite" so you can go fuck yourself :V

jk


----------



## Troj (Dec 4, 2017)

Hell, I once knew a pirate waffle. As long as it's your own original character conceived in good faith, the sky's the limit!


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 4, 2017)

I guess, but it's weird to me. I don't get persona/fursona characters that are nothing like their creator, because how is it representing you? But each to their own i guess


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I guess, but it's weird to me. I don't get persona/fursona characters that are nothing like their creator, because how is it representing you? But each to their own i guess


Well if i wanted to have a fursona that was female for example, i would just have that fursona express more of my feminine side
Cause I believe everyone has both a masculine and feminine side to them. And we use both sides to express ourselves everyday, even if we aren't aware of it.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 4, 2017)

First of all, there are no stupid questions only unasked ones.

Make your sona how ever you want to, I was having some doubts about mine but went for it.  Be happy with it and don’t let anyone tell you different.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Dec 7, 2017)

Of course. Heck I have 3 sonas. One male to resemble myself, a female for obvious gender swap, and C-boy because its super cute.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 7, 2017)

But then, why not? As long as you like your fursona I don't see why it should be a problem if they're a different gender than you.


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 7, 2017)

Atomic_Redhead said:


> Forgive me if this a stupid question, I am still new to the furry community. Do people have fursonas that are different from their own? I am a straight female but I really feel like my fursona would be a male dog. I like the look of the guy dogs better than the girl dogs. Thoughts? Again sorry if this is a weird question, I am still new to all of this!


your fursona, i think it should be something that "links" to you, example, in my fursona ( Freedom )
Freedom's history looks like my real history, same in personality; With this, yes, it can be a diffrent gender. But keep in mind your fursona is something personal, and peaple shouldn't do it for you. Hope i helped you! im also new to this fandom, so there is a chance that i did say something wrong.

thanks for your time, hope i helped


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 7, 2017)

Atomic_Redhead said:


> Forgive me if this a stupid question, I am still new to the furry community. Do people have fursonas that are different from their own? I am a straight female but I really feel like my fursona would be a male dog. I like the look of the guy dogs better than the girl dogs. Thoughts? Again sorry if this is a weird question, I am still new to all of this!


Yeah! Definitely! My fursona doesn't even have a gender so you're good :3


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 7, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yeah! Definitely! My fursona doesn't even have a gender so you're good :3


Thats crazy! i loved it! Im happy that i did help you


----------



## Dongding (Dec 7, 2017)

My fursona's genitals are a secret. ;3


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 7, 2017)

Dongding said:


> My fursona's genitals are a secret. ;3


*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Dongding (Dec 7, 2017)

Writing Dongding's bio was... difficult...


----------



## Atomic_Redhead (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks! I think my first sona is going to be male. I have always wanted a way to express my more masculine side and I think my sona will help me do that


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 9, 2017)

Atomic_Redhead said:


> Thanks! I think my first sona is going to be male. I have always wanted a way to express my more masculine side and I think my sona will help me do that


Awesome! Just enjoy it then


----------



## Super Loris (Dec 9, 2017)

I've just created my fursona - but I cannot draw the concept - Slow Loris + Squirrel - are they're artists that do think like that?


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 9, 2017)

Super Loris said:


> I've just created my fursona - but I cannot draw the concept - Slow Loris + Squirrel - are they're artists that do think like that?


i can try to draw. my profile i did draw. BUT, im not good at it. send a PM with its full caracteristics ( LOTS AND LOTS of them)

i cant say its going to be good btw
its free tho


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 9, 2017)

Super Loris said:


> I've just created my fursona - but I cannot draw the concept - Slow Loris + Squirrel - are they're artists that do think like that?



There are plenty.  Just make sure you have a general idea what you want the artist to do.


----------



## AceOfTricks (Dec 16, 2017)

My sona is an agender spirit that uses male pronouns generally (but not exclusively). I'm female. Other people are more accepting of it than I am, I'm always wondering why my sona goes by male pronouns, so it's fine.


----------



## Ginza (Dec 17, 2017)

Why not? I mean they're already a different species than you, is it really a stretch to change the gender? My sona is male, despite me being female. Just represents me better. Do what is best for you man


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't see a problem with it, unless you're doing it for malicious reasons.
Example: guy making a lesbian fursona because he finds lesbians hot, girl making gay fursona because she thinks gay dudes are hot.


----------

